# Bottle Picked Sunset



## TwistedTea12 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2013)

NICE! []


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice picture. Would you still be interested in my cobalt poison bottle and green piso's cure?


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 23, 2013)

Great Shot and different selection of glass!!!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice shot.


----------



## ORE552 (Jul 25, 2013)

Great "summer feel" pic and colors.


----------

